# Micranthemum monte carlo?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anybody have experience with this plant in a non CO2 tank? Will it grow using Flourish Excel instead?


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Here is a nice journal and a nice thread by Reckon. The link is quite misleading, it is not my tank.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lants-list-low-tech-high-tech-pictures-90353/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-ada-45p-194841/


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Wyvc.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Tom,
I haven't tried MC without injected CO2 but I've read online that it will do alright with some Excel dosing. I'm not sure if it will look its best though. 
So far it seems the best carpeting non CO2 plant is the Marsilea sp.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

We dry started it first and it has been doing well. Dosing excel but its daughter's tank and she forgets to put it in alot. It doesnt grow supper fast though.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

oops sorry posted same thing twice. Just erased it


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Without CO2, it grows really low, small and compact. It stagnates quite a bit... You can try overdosing on the excel but I've never had a lot of success without CO2. I just gave up after wasting 36 dollars on 3 pots in the past LOL. Once I used CO2, it grew like a weed... so I would recommend against not using CO2 unless you are getting MC for super cheap/have a lot to test with.


----------

